# Jindo foster, Chuni



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

New foster! She was at the shelter 10 days and barely ate. Came in with her brother, both were tied outside for their 11 years of life. I was not hopeful that she would get along with my pets, but she did great with Denali then passed the kitty test with flying colors. Her name is Chuni. I will probably have her a couple weeks until she's taken in by a rescue, currently there is a rescue backing her.. still working out the details but I pulled her anyway.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Awe yay a Jindo!

Are you going to keep an updated thread on her? I would love to hear more about the Jindo temperament/personality  My grandma always owned Jindos back when I was growing up in Korea (I spent most of my childhood with these dogs), but I don't remember a lot about them other than they were really protective of our property/family and were awesome with children.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I will only have her 2-3 weeks, as a rescue has an opening then. I will be updating here, definitely! So far she is very sweet, gentle, she is definitely stressed and is whining some randomly. Her brother (who probably won't make it out of the shelter) is less social, has some food guarding, more in-your-face type.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I have a question... Are you allowed to say what part of her background makes you so sure she is a jindo and not a spitz mix of some sort?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Beautiful! I have a question... Are you allowed to say what part of her background makes you so sure she is a jindo and not a spitz mix of some sort?


 They were relinquished, brother and sister, and the owner said they were Jindos. Otherwise.. no proof


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She is gorgeous. The dogs that come into your shelter are gorgeous.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

SHE ATE!!!!!!!! She ate, she ate, she ate!!!!!! About an hour ago she ate Weruva liver cat food, and Merrick turducken. 6.2 oz total. I am sooo happy right now! I took her collar off and she immediately went to the kitchen and was sniffing around any hungry dog would do. I grabbed a can of Weruva 9 liver cat food a friend gave me (free dented cans) and she startled gobbling it up, then ate a can of Merrick Turducken. 6.2oz total. I don't want to upset her tummy so stopped with that, hopefully she'll have an appetite in the morning. I only have a couple cans that are cat food, I know some dogs don't handle cat food well so we're taking it easy on kitty food but really I'm just so, so thrilled that she ate!

My big fear was that she was not going to eat at all over the next few days, and that would mean only one thing for her. Really a dog can only go so many days without eating before it's unfair and they are suffering and she hadn't eaten in 10 days. It's a huge relief and I will sleep much better tonight.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

She ate another 12.4oz this morning. I'm doing a happy dance.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Pretty girl. Sad about her brother though. Imagine spending 11 years on a tie out, then being relinquished to an uncertain future in a shelter. Glad at least she will have a chance at a good life. She is lucky to have landed with you until she can be placed.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Gave her a 5.5oz can and she ate about half of it this afternoon. Hoping she'll eat a good sized dinner, and I'll try a little more canned a few hours after dinner too.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

What a sweet old girl. So glad she's getting a chance


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Chuni and Zebulon









She's been wearing Nali's collar so I'm making one just for her.









She did not eat last night or this morning, it's been almost 24 hours since she ate. Still needing lots of prayers and well wishes and good thoughts for her <3


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

She is so adorable  do you think maybe she doesn't eat a lot because the owner didn't feed her a lot or do you think it's about stress? glad she's in a healing place that she can relax in and be pampered. So sorry about her brother


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It's stress I think. She did eat after I posted! Might be a little picky with flavors. They fed her grocery store food, whatever was cheapest. She not used to variety lol.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Bath day! She did great. Apparently she had a bath at the shelter, she used to be even dirtier!

Pre-bath









Note how dirty her head is









"Did all that come form my head?!" Yes, Chuni, yes it did.


















Ew, dirty dirty!









All clean!











Also... she has a home lined up! In Arizona. Should be leaving me on the 22nd, being driven on the 23rd.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Awes  that's awesome so happy for Chuni


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

She looks good for her age. glad to hear the news


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Last night she snuggled with Zebulon- rather, he snuggled with her!









This morning she didn't want to eat anything so I kept trying different things. Finally put the plate in the microwave for a minute. Then she ate all of it! Several satin balls, half a can of Merrick, couple spoonfuls of Merrick canned tripe, and a packet of Grandma Lucy's.

She did not come with a collar so I made her one so I put her chip tag and license on it.


















Her brother Tony was humanely put to sleep this morning. When I first started getting involved in this situation I didn't think Tony was going to make it out due to his medical need and behavior concerns, which is part of why I chose to have the light blue in her collar. It's a nice color on her but I wanted blue for her brother, who she lived with for 11 years, who I took her away from to save her life though his could not be saved. Part of me feels guilty for not taking both, but he did not have rescue backing and needed medical care asap. He was suffering, and I fully support the decision to have him hpts. I saw him but did not meet him at the shelter. Run free Tony <3


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Sad as it is it was probably for the best poor Tony  RIP Tony, She apparently likes food warmed up and not cold lol


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Chuni is still doing great, heating up her food has really done the trick and she's eating at least 2 cans a day plus satin balls. Woohoo! She is still set up to be transferred to the other rescue in a week and a half.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I am glad she is doing well and thank you for taking such great care of her. I am sorry to hear about her brother and she has my best wishes. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so surprised she is so ok with the cat. Amazing how an animal can be treated like she was and come out acting like such a lady.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

luv mi pets, me too!! As far as anyone knows, she had no experience with cats. I was doubtful she would be be ok with them and was fully prepared to walk out of the shelter without her if she went at Zebulon. As hard as it would be to leave her I am really strict about fosters getting along with my pets. I can swing keeping the cats locked up in the bedroom for a couple days in an emergency for a friend or something. But she did great!! The day before we got her, I tried a dog from the Humane Society and she took some of my cat's tail fur as a souvenir.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I would be the same as you with regards to being strict about how fosters get along with my animals. Chuni sounds like such a sweetheart. I really hope she continues to do well and has a happy life from here on.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Her breakfast today was a can of TOTW, couple spoonfuls of Merrick canned tripe, and several satin balls. She ate it all except a bit of the TOTW.

Dinner
Left: Taste of the Wild leftover from her breakfast
Top: Evanger's salmon
Right: Grandma Lucy's Lamb 
Bottom white stuff: Merrick canned tripe









Om nom nom nom! She ate all but a few lil bits.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

On Friday I was in a nasty car wreck. I had Chuni with me. Everyone is ok! My plan was to take her on short car rides to help desensitize her to being in the car, as she's being taken to Arizona next week from here in San Diego, so I'd taken her out to get more food for her. As I was leaving the shopping center a guy ran the red light and slammed into us, T-boning me in the driver's side door. Chuni was in the back seat. Neither car was drivable and we were in the center of the intersection. I turned on my hazard lights, scooted across to the passenger side, and got out that way and got to the corner out of the street. I left Chuni for a couple minutes, called 911 to have them send tow trucks, and a guy walked me back over to my car to get Chuni and all my car papers. Chuni was very scared. As far as I know she's been in a car 3 times. Being relinquished to the shelter, coming home with me, and now the crash. I tethered her to a post at the corner and we were there for 2 hours. A firetruck came to block the intersection a bit, several police cars, flares, cones, it was very fancy (All for me? Aw, really, you shouldn't have). For Chuni it was 2 hours of sirens, loud noises, and chaos. She lived in a backyard for 11 years and suddenly had to stand at the corner of a busy intersection for 2 hours. She wouldn't even drink water. When my husband picked us up, she was terrified of getting in his car. Head down, ear sideways, tail completely tucked under and up, crouching low with all legs bent, backing up. I had to pick her up to put her in and she was already panting hard, pupils huge, an anxious mess. At home I called my insurance company, then crated her. We then went to the tow truck yard to get all the important things from my car, took me to the ER to be looked at since my head whacked the window really hard. They said I was fine. We got dinner on the way home, and once home we opened the crate and Chuni refused to come out. Husband checked on her after 10-15 mins, and about 20 mins after that I showed her collar to her and she came right out to have it put on. That night she ate well. She seemed to be limping on one of her back legs but I think I was just being hypersensitive to her already arthritic old lady hips, as I haven't noticed anything since. I did talk to the rescue to see if they wanted me to take her to the vet but they said no, unless things looked bad, which they didn't.

I feel awful for her. The plan was to desensitize, and at that point she was doing much better than when we had first left the house. Then bam. Traumatizing incident. I have not put her in a car since. I'd like to just have her hop up, get lots of love, then get out without turning the car on or anything.



















In happier news, or bittersweet I guess, the woman who helped saved Chuni got to see her again yesterday, and say goodbye as they won't see each other before Chuni leaves for Arizona. It was this woman who asked the shelter for a favor, to hold both dogs while the rescue situation was worked out. Unfortunately there were issues with the original rescue and they were unable to step up and take the dogs, which is when the other rescue agreed to back Chuni when I pulled her.









We're able to see a difference in Chuni's weight finally, she definitely has more padding on her ribs and waist! Still some lbs to gain, but she's doing great.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh geez, so glad that you and Chuni are okay. What horrible chance that the desensitization trip (further credit to how much work you're putting into her) would turn into the exact opposite. I hope things only go uphill from here.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Chuni is beautiful. She's in amazing hands now.

That's awful about the car wreck! So glad you two were not harmed.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Chuni has been really peppy and more active the last few days, which I find surprising given the accident. I was expecting her to be a bit shut down. She greets us with enthusiasm when we come home. This morning when I let her out of the crate instead of going downstairs immediately she was all wiggly and whining, begging for attention and petting!

Continuing to eat well, and anything she leave I give to the cats.. and then she decides to steal it which is fine because hey, she's eating it! (The cats are still getting their regular raw food too, they're not living off leftover dog food).

She is showing more interest in the cats, over the last couple days she's approaching, and doing a closed mouth, stiffly wagging tail stare at them which makes me a little nervous. She has been perfectly fine with them- she did woof at Zebulon when he got too close while she was eating but she didn't take it any further and I fully blame myself for not watching. The dogs are always outside when she eats.

She's also been eating grass the last couple days. Mmm grass!!


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

So glad Chuni is doing well and I love your collars.  Very cool. 

So sorry about the wreck it seems more and more people shouldn't be driving it's insane amount of people who run red light or don't know how stop signs or four ways works. :\

I hope she continues to do good.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Chuni reminds me a lot of Kabota. He seems all soft and delicate, but he has the soul of a survivor and just quietly plods on through. I think she'll be okay despite the car wreck.

As for the cats . . . Kabota was reportedly "fine" with the short term foster's cats, but he was emaciated and recovering from surgery. These days he is most definitely not fine with cats. At all. But you only have her a few more days, so I hope it's not an issue before she leaves.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

The crash was scary. Seeing the damage and realizing how hard he hit me... I'm lucky. I have not put her in a car since, but I'm buying a new car probably Friday and can spend a little time with her Saturday before her trip Sunday.

Amaryllis, that's beautiful and very true, "all soft and delicate, but he has the soul of a survivor and just quietly plods on through." <3 I'm going to have to steal that line from you to share.

She has continued to be fine with the cats, I think it's just curiosity as she feels better. I'm keeping a watchful eye and she's never alone with them even for a minute.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Today was our last day with Chuni. She is being picked up at 5am to be transferred to a rescue in Arizona (we're in San Diego) so she can do the entire drive in one day.



















She's not fond of the camera, I caught a more normal happy face from her!









As the light was fading, we got some final pictures.


















This one makes me giggle!









Husband, who adores her and much as she adores him. She bonded more closely to him.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Sibe said:


> She's not fond of the camera, I caught a more normal happy face from her!


I adore this photo. She just looks so happy in it! You did such a wonderful job, as usual. Kudos, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Chuni has been doing fine at the rescue in AZ. Still a bit of struggle to get her to eat consistently but she's getting better.


















The border collie Sally Sue is her new best friend, they stick with each other and sleep in the same room together at night.









She has lots of new buddies!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a wonderful story. Chuni really came around in your care even with an accident near the end. Does the rescue plan on adopting her out or will she spend the rest of her days there? How are you doing since the accident?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

They will adopt her out if the right home comes along, otherwise she will be there until her end.

I'm doing fine, thanks  Head no longer hurts, not in that weird emotional funk, and I can go through the intersection without my heart pounding. Plus, new car!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

congratulations on helping be a part of her travels to a better and brighter future. She looks like she will have plenty to keep her entertained.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Mid-April Chuni was sent to a great no-kill shelter in the Colorado mountains where she was the office mascot, always out of her kennel roaming the office and adored by all. They ran blood tests and found she was hypothyroid so she is on thyroid replacement. May 19th update: "The thyroid medicine has made a new dog of her. She is happy, friendly and playing with toys (she throws them up in the air and catches them.) She will stay the shelter mascot until just the right family shows up but her "family" at the shelter loves her very much. No other dog is allowed to roam the premises. This move was possibly the best thing we could have done for her." The shelter said, "She is doing great, feeling like a pup again, according to the volunteers. She is the office dog for the Animal Control Officer, who is in the office a lot (female). She plays with the office cat and has tons of toys and human companionship! Someone takes her downtown once a week to meet people and socialize."

And then today, May 29th 2014: ADOPTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "The young lady is a very sweet person who has a BIG heart for Chuni. Yea! She is off to her next chapter in life!"


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Aww that's great news. I am glad that you got to know what came about with her.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

YAY!!! I was waiting for a positive ending to the Chuni saga


----------

